# Canon printer cartridge problem...



## Rune (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi,
My friend has an HP computer with a Canon BJC 2114 printer attached by USB cord. She recently replaced the ink cartridge, but keeps getting the error, "A BJ cartridge error occurred, please install cartridge properly..." I tried cleaning the contacts, and the installation seems straight forward and tight. I don't know if this is a bad cartridge. I believe she has the latest drivers. Any idea?


----------



## harpstringer (Aug 19, 2000)

Canon will tell you to 1. turn the power off on the printer for several minutes then re-power 2. Try another cartridge Neither worked for me - I bought another printer -Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rune said:


> Hi,
> My friend has an HP computer with a Canon BJC 2114 printer attached by USB cord. She recently replaced the ink cartridge, but keeps getting the error, "A BJ cartridge error occurred, please install cartridge properly..." I tried cleaning the contacts, and the installation seems straight forward and tight. I don't know if this is a bad cartridge. I believe she has the latest drivers. Any idea?


This problem could occur if she's using self-refilled cartridges. If so, she also needs to buy a cartridge bios resetter, available from the ink supply website where she bought her ink refill kit. Unfortunately the bios resetter is about $30.00 but its good for an unlimited number of refills. 

In the future tell her not to wait until the tank is completely dry before she tries a refill. If she does she is automatically telling the cartridge bios it needs to be replaced because its empty. :up:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rune
Hulk is correct in the reset situation but another aspect is expiration date. I purchased a new Canon cartridge for our BJ2100 and experienced the same problem as you. Come to find out from Canon Tech Support, the printer software reads embedded expiration date contained in cartridge and compares it to system date and if out of date it shuts down usage of that cartridge.
Returning the cartridge to vendor and obtaining new one within date range fixed problem.

Hummm...... Makes me wonder if a refilled cartridge out of date would react the same way? Probably so!

Dave


----------



## Rune (Mar 16, 2004)

Davey,

I relay the info. about the expiration date. I know this is probably some safeguard so that the printer won't get gummed/jammed up, or is it a capitalistic conspiracy to make you buy more cartridges. If this works, I will definitely check back. Thanks again. Rune.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good Luck Rune,,,, :up:


----------

